# Westgate owners bought HGVC



## bmd1206 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello, We are Ph Towers owners who just bought HGVC. We were told Hilton will practically take over all the units at some point and we'll have the option to join HGVC. But they won't do it for free so we'd be better off buying something now. 

So we did, but now I feel like I should use my 5 days option to get out of the contract. Please tell me if we got screwed or got a good deal. 

We went with the minimum of 3400 Clubpoints at ~$17K. We received bonus points which we were told can be transferred into the HH honors points, which was the main reason we decided to go with HGVC. 

Please tell me if I can/should get out of this deal. This is the first time I don't feel comfortable about a purchase and have this unsettling feeling in my stomach. 

Thank you.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you are in your rescind period, and it appears you are, then yes. Rescind ASAP!  Buying almost any timeshare today at retail price is a big mistake. HGVC is no exception. 

Realize 99% of what they told you is probably misinformation to make the sale. You can get the 1% that is the core value at resale for pennies. Rescind & then study how it all works & if you even want to be an owner.  But rescind first as you only have a very limited time to undo a bad snap decision to buy an overpriced ownership.

You already likely paid way too much for a Wastegate ownership - don't make another big mistake by keeping this purchase.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jul 20, 2012)

Even if they do not do it for free, it will be a lot less than the $17K you just paid.  Rescind now while you have a chance.  If they do buy out the rest, you will either be compensated or automatically become part of HGVC.  Personally I cannot see how they can make you pay to be an owner of them.



bmd1206 said:


> Hello, We are Ph Towers owners who just bought HGVC. We were told Hilton will practically take over all the units at some point and we'll have the option to join HGVC. But they won't do it for free so we'd be better off buying something now.
> 
> So we did, but now I feel like I should use my 5 days option to get out of the contract. Please tell me if we got screwed or got a good deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## barond (Jul 20, 2012)

HHonors is a terrible use of points and you way overpaid compared to resale.
3400 points * 25  = 85000 HH points which on average value at .005 per point = $425
3400 probably is costing you at least $600 per year in MF fees.

3400 points is 1 bedroom gold at hgvc sells closer to $1 per point at around $3400 resale.  platinum (4800 points)  would be at best $2 per point at $9600.  You could probably by 2 platinum 1 bedrooms for the price of that one gold at retail.

Baron


----------



## travelguy (Jul 20, 2012)

Sage advice - _"If you feel the need to ask .... you should rescind!!!!"_


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 20, 2012)

bmd1206 said:


> ...This is the first time I don't feel comfortable about a purchase and have this unsettling feeling in my stomach.
> 
> Thank you.



This feeling is there for a reason: get out of this right away, do not delay, do not talk to anybody at Hilton about this, just follow the instructions that are part of your paperwork on how to rescind.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 20, 2012)

We love HGVC!  They are great to those buying resale and just about every aspect of their operation. 

That said, rescind.  You paid too much and as mentioned earlier should be able to do much, much better on the open market.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Rescind!*

But there's no reason to pay full-frieght for _any_ TS to get into HGVC. Just buy resale.


----------



## Duanerice (Jul 20, 2012)

I paid $2,000 plus closing fees for 3400 points at HGVC Flamingo resale.  You decide 
Duane


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 21, 2012)

I am an owner of the old planet hollywood week.
There's no way I buy a developer week for 17k...
Hilton will offer you a chance to join HGVC if they decide to own *ALL* of Elara weeks.
If they don't need *ALL ELARA WEEKS,* and don't offer you any chance, give away this week and buy a resale week which is 1/10 of developer prices.


----------



## sinistrafatboy (Jul 23, 2012)

My wife and I bought 4,800 platinum points in South Beach for $4,500 about a month ago through Seth Nock, a HGVC resale realtor.  RESCIND!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Even IF what the salesman said is true, did it become part of your contract that you would be able to transfer your ph week into Hilton points.  I bet not.  I don't see how buying retail now would insure any better transition.  In all likelyhood you would still have to buy another retail or pay the fee that anyone who did not buy Hilton points retail would have to pay.


----------

